# Waste holding tank for three season camp?



## cbcansurvive (Jan 29, 2009)

Obviously the legality of these would vary by town, etc...but does anyone here use a waste holding tank that they periodically pump? It's not an ideal solution, but if I could pick up a reasonably priced large polyethylene tank it would be a reasonable stopgap until we can put a septic in. The plan would be to only send black water from the toilet to the tank-nothing else. A sign will be posted above the throne saying "If it's yellow let it mellow, if it's brown flush it down." Sorry if that was a little too graphic for some All grey water from the shower, bathroom sink, and kitchen sink would be sent to a dry well. With current toilets I figure roughly 2 gallons of sewage go down with each flush (1.6 gallons of water + waste), so if I figure on three flushes per person per day, with five people using the cabin at any given time, that would be 30 gallons per day. A 1000 gallon tank would give me 30 days of use plus some wiggle room, plus I believe I'm overestimating the amount of flushes, so it would likely be closer to 45 days. Regardless, the camp would only see use for about two weeks at a clip, maybe six weeks over the summer if we're lucky and two weeks during hunting season which would equate to 3 pumpouts a year. Does anyone know what I could expect to pay for pumpout service? That's the big question in my mind. Find the tank, installing it, and plumbing everything would be easy-a new tank and a half day of backhoe work would be a little less than $2000. However, if the pumpout/disposal fees are prohibitively expensive it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

You might look into putting in a RV toilet instead of a conventional one. Much less water useage. Perhaps also add an outhouse for those so inclined on some occasions.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Use an approved septic tank for your holding tank and have an approved drainfield installer dig the hole. Then he can come back and 'finish' the septic system once you have permits.


----------



## cbcansurvive (Jan 29, 2009)

Gray Wolf said:


> You might look into putting in a RV toilet instead of a conventional one. Much less water useage. Perhaps also add an outhouse for those so inclined on some occasions.


Will do-the current breakdown of the family is two girls and three boys. The boys will be expected to at least do number one outside unless it's the middle of the night and/or below 20 degrees :grin:



Gray Wolf said:


> Use an approved septic tank for your holding tank and have an approved drainfield installer dig the hole. Then he can come back and 'finish' the septic system once you have permits.


Excellent advice-I was looking at septic tanks anyway since they are the only tanks large enough that are also rated for underground use. I got a quote from some local providers and a 1000 gallon pumpout should be less than $200 per incident. At 3-4 a year that should be reasonable.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

cbcansurvive said:


> I got a quote from some local providers and a 1000 gallon pumpout should be less than $200 per incident. At 3-4 a year that should be reasonable.


For that you could get the leach lines installed and be done with it for many years....James


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

jwal10 said:


> For that you could get the leach lines installed and be done with it for many years....James


Depending on location, building the leach field would be cheap compared to permits and having it designed (usually required for permits).


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Why not just build an outhouse over the poly tank? At least, that is what we did. I buried a 300 gal. poly tank and it will take forever for it to fill. I acutally have to add water to the contents. The tank I used is sold by septic companies and looks identical to the one below. The tank is completely sealed. I knocked out one of the inlets to install a vent pipe. Also, used a plastic manhole pipe - that's locks into the tank's top opening - to fit the gap between the tank and the toliet seat.

In our area, you're not allowed to have running water in a building - even a one-room cabin - without also having a full blown septic system.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

cbcansurvive said:


> Obviously the legality of these would vary by town, etc...


--People are talking about building a outhouse etc. Why not just build your own septic system. See My flower bed-----Its not just a flower bed its a working septic system built in descise. It works Great and only cost a few hundred dollars including the railroad timbers. Took my Wife and I 2 days to build and we are in our 50's. Grows some pretty flowers---LOL. (this picture was taken a few years back, its loaded down with Roses now)

Also My camper septic system down by the lake where I Camp now and lived full time for 6 years is just a buried modified 55 gallon barrel and its been down 15 years. Never been pumped.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

How about a composting toilet


----------

